
Birgitta Jonsdottir leader of Iceland’s Pirate Party asked to form a government - chippy
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20161207-the-first-pirate-politician-in-power
======
internaut
The Icelanders are big supporters of Wikileaks and Birgitta herself was a
member.

Potentially this could mean an invite to Iceland for the occupant of the
Ecuadorian embassy or Edward Snowden.

